# Pixar's Toy Story 4 [June 21, 2019]



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

> The Pixar chief who changed the animation game with his innovative use of computer technology in 1995’s Toy Story will return to the directing chair to make a fourth movie about the adventures of Woody, Buzz, and the gang, Walt Disney CEO Robert Iger announced Tuesday.
> 
> The film is set to hit theaters in June 16, 2017, and in a somewhat surprising twist it will be written by Rashida Jones, formerly of NBC’s Parks and Recreation, and her screenwriting partner Will McCormack (who penned the 2012 indie romantic comedy Celeste and Jesse Forever.)
> 
> ...


More to read at the


----------



## Atlas (Nov 6, 2014)

I guess having a perfect ending with 3 wasn't good enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

I...I don't know. Has there ever been a movie franchise where the 4th movie is usually good? Harry Potter doesn't count!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm really scared that they'll screw this up and ruin what has otherwise been a flawless series to this point. I want to have total faith in Lasseter, but after Cars 2, _total_ faith is an impossibility. I'll feel much better if Stanton is confirmed to be on script duties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2014)

what

no

why


Toy Story 3 ended it all so flawlessly


I don't want more

this can only ruin it


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Am...am I the only one taken aback by Rashida Jones and what's-his-face being brought on as the screenwriters?

I didn't even know Jones was a writer before today.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2014)

Need to watch 3 again (liked it) but I was never a big fan of 1 and 2 anyway so....Whatever. I usually watch everything animated.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe it will be good


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

honestly, why?

why, pixar? you're already not doing so well as the original disney studio starts to make its waves. 

andy's in college, and the toys are being transfered to the new kid. everything that needed to be conveyed through the eyes of toys was conveyed. unless you chuck them in some war-torn area and show us how that can help even the most desolate areas, then i'd say you've about wrapped up your bag of tricks there, pixar.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

I was more than content with their MO of just releasing a new Toy Story short once a year or so, myself--and the shorts are great, so we can at least consider that.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

fuck it, they're giving me an incredibles 2, so pixar imma let this one slide.


----------



## tabithafabray (Nov 6, 2014)

They already made us cry, what else do they want from us? Our blood? Our first newborn?


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 7, 2014)

Really? A fourth one? I find it completely unnecessary, after the third one's great ending.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 7, 2014)

Pixar is starting to cash whore I see


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 7, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I...I don't know. Has there ever been a movie franchise where the 4th movie is usually good? Harry Potter doesn't count!



Goblet of Fire good? 

I don't mind them making a 4th Toy Story if it's going to be a good movie, but I won't mind seeing it not happen either as 3rd one ended the trilogy pretty nicely.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2014)

Disney's corporate greed ruins everything. Toy Story 3 was a great movie and conclusion with Andy growing up and moving to college and toys dealing with uncertainity on their own future plus the ending where grown Andy shows some sadness at giving up his toys due to nostalgia. 

This is just an excuse to milk the franchise. May be good or could just be like Die Hard and suck post Trilogy. We can only hope it's the former. There are high expectations on this since many love the trilogy and feel 3 was the perfect end so better make this worth a 4th.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Granted he could have been lying when he said so, but Catmull says that merging with Disney hasn't affected Pixars' MO in the slightest. And as president of both, he would know.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Glad i'm not the only one shaking my head at this news.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm out.  They promised that Toy Story 3 would be the finale.  I won't allow them to backtrack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. The Toy Story films were an example of a perfect trilogy, which is extremely rare. This comes off as unnecessary.

I swear I will not forgive them if they ruin Toy Story's legacy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2014)

Boycott this shit, smh Pixar.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Wow. The Toy Story films were an example of a perfect trilogy, which is extremely rare. This comes off as unnecessary.
> 
> I swear I will not forgive them if they ruin Toy Story's legacy.


Yup. 

If this movie is as great as the its predecessors, my faith in Pixar will skyrocket.

If it fails, it'll have suffered a major blow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm out.  They promised that Toy Story 3 would be the finale.  I won't allow them to backtrack.





Han Solo said:


> Boycott this shit, smh Pixar.



gotta go with these


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

lol no you don't

you know good and well you're gonna see this movie


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2014)

Fuk u Stunna

Not all of us are mindless sheep.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

baaah, bitch


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2014)

We all gon watch it.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope, but know they won't, use a new set of Toys. First 3 films are a nightly wrapped trilogy that I do not want marred. Even if the fourth film is good, it will ruin the closure.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Hanks needs another Disney check.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Hope, but know they won't, use a new set of Toys. First 3 films are a nightly wrapped trilogy that I do not want marred. Even if the fourth film is good, it will ruin the closure.



If the first three films are a trilogy, then I can assume that Toy Story 4 could be treated as an epilogue story showing their new lives with their new owner.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 9, 2014)

Meh, I'll just ignore this movies existence, they definitely aren't topping 3's ending.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

*"Toy Story 4" will be a romantic-comedy*

From President Jim Morris:


> The third movie ended in a beautiful way and completed a trilogy. I think this movie is not part of this trilogy. It is a separate story, which in turn I do not know if will be continued. Never begin a project with that in mind.
> 
> It is not a continuation of the end of the story of Toy Story 3. Temporarily it is, but it will be a love story. It will be a romantic comedy. It will not put much focus on the interaction between the characters and children. I think it will be a very good movie.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Mar 6, 2015)

That makes me lose all interest to be honest. I already didn't want them to make a 4th movie but this. Meh ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2015)

I am not at all pleased by this news; the ending of _Toy Story 3_ was the perfect conclusion to the series, so a continuation of it shall very likely not live up to the standards of its precursors; essentially, this movie shall be a "."


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 8, 2015)

is this real? i love toy story but this is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)

it's gonna be a love story between Woody and Bo Peep


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2015)

Well I'm sure there will be far more to it than that, like that human girl's story too so meh. Interested regardless of what is announced anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's gonna be a love story between Woody and Bo Peep



Oh come on!

That should be done in the Toy Story short films!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2015)

yeah, it would sound quaint as a short film premise...it's underwhelming here lol


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's gonna be a love story between Woody and Bo Peep



My suspicions rise as my mind asks itself what this means.  Bo Peep was missing from the third movie, and Woody and Bo Peep already had feelings for each other in the first movie.

I smell a prequel on the horizon...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2015)

well if you think about it, maybe they're rescuing Bo Peep from someone else who has her. The little girl might help out in re-uniting Bo and Woody


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah not too keen on a love story, Toy story worked as it gave us an imaginary viewpoint about growing up and toys from the toys perspective plus how they may feel about all those themes if they could display sentience. They dealt with things like how toys can get discarded for new ones(Woody feeling jealous of Buzz initially) and as 3 showed the separation between owner/toy as the owner grows up with the toys wanting to find a place to belong. It sounds as if they don't have anything left to tell and will cash in on the critically acclaimed brand with a Rom-com.

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you think the girl should find out the toys are alive? I hope so so that's it's different.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm out.  They promised that Toy Story 3 would be the finale.  I won't allow them to backtrack.



This is still how I feel.

Toy Story 3 ended things really well.  This movie is unnecessary.  And really pretty greedy if I am being totally honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2015)

And premise isn't worth going back to.

I hope there's more to it than that.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is still how I feel.
> 
> Toy Story 3 ended things really well.  This movie is unnecessary.  And really pretty greedy if I am being totally honest.



Based on what I have heard so far about this movie, I am going to agree with this. Unless something new is announced later.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2016)

Add the date


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2016)

do I look like a slave to you


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2016)

Chop chop, post haste!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2016)

Aight, I gotchu'


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2018)

Bee stings, appendixes, AIDS/HIV
Ashtrays on airplanes and fake Bonsai trees
Woody and Buzz post-Toy Story 3
These are some things that we don't really need


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2018)

Cute trailer.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2018)

"Why are we still here? Just to suffer?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Hoping it's less disappointing than Incredibles 2.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

I didn’t know this movie came out already.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> I didn’t know this movie came out already.


It didn't.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It didn't.



Look at the thread title


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Look at the thread title


I know, its probably Stunna being a dumbass.  Hell, Toy Story 3 came out in 2010.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I know, its probably Stunna being a dumbass.  Hell, Toy Story 3 came out in 2010.



You knew but you acted like I was being serious


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

Why hasn’t this been fixed tho


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2018)

im so confus


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2018)

Toy Story 5


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 13, 2018)

They fuckin’ got Key and Peele


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> They fuckin’ got Key and Peele


Wow. Didn't connect the voices.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2019)

Official Sypnosis said:
			
		

> Woody (voice of Tom Hanks) has always been confident about his place in the world, and that his priority is taking care of his kid, whether that’s Andy or Bonnie. So when Bonnie’s beloved new craft-project-turned-toy, Forky (voice of Tony Hale), declares himself as “trash” and not a toy, Woody takes it upon himself to show Forky why he should embrace being a toy. But when Bonnie takes the whole gang on her family’s road trip excursion, Woody ends up on an unexpected detour that includes a reunion with his long-lost friend Bo Peep (voice of Annie Potts). After years of being on her own, Bo’s adventurous spirit and life on the road belie her delicate porcelain exterior. As Woody and Bo realize they’re worlds apart when it comes to life as a toy, they soon come to find that’s the least of their worries.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn, who killed Bo Peep's sheeps? She looks ready to kill.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking like a cute little Jedi in training.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


>



Wasn't Bo Peep entirely made out of porcelain?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2019)

Pixar's films usually are of exceptional quality, but I cannot help but see this as little more than an attempt to make more money from a beloved franchise, so I highly doubt that I shall see this film. _Toy Story 3_ had such a wonderful and perfect ending that I cannot imagine how any film could follow it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Pixar's films usually are of exceptional quality, but I cannot help but see this as little more than an attempt to make more money from a beloved franchise, so I highly doubt that I shall see this film. _Toy Story 3_ had such a wonderful and perfect ending that I cannot imagine how any film could follow it.



That's what was thought too, but the writers thought of a potential follow-up story that apparently everyone found worthy enough to make as a 4th movie. Even Tom Hanks and Tim Allen, speaking of their voice recording for the film, stated it was emotional and amazing even for them.

John Lasseter himself wanted to direct it but -- well, we know what became of him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2019)

After _Incredibles 2_, I'm genuinely convinced that this will be ok at best.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2019)

Bo Peep is the  antagonist Of this film. Woody going to either choose girl or his friends


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2019)

Wonder if Woody will pull an Andy this time?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

*". . . Bo?"*

One single goddamn word, and I'm fucking hooked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2019)

I remember Bo's voice being a lot sexier growing up...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember Bo's voice being a lot sexier growing up...


It wasn't sexier...it was light and maternal.  Here it sounds like she's been through some shit. And judging by the look of her cane and lack of sheep I'm guessing she has.


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bo Peep is the  antagonist Of this film. Woody going to either choose girl or his friends



Why cant woody get his girl while Buzz has his


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 21, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bo Peep is the  antagonist Of this film. Woody going to either choose girl or his friends



Christ, I hope not. This twist villain trend has been played out already. I'm more concerned that this story seems to be a rehash of Toy Story 2. What's the twist to the message here?


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2019)

Am I tripping or does this open the same day as the Child's Play remake?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Really hoping Woody doesn't put pussy on a pedestal and abandons the kid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2019)

The movie looks fun. So we've gone from a misbehaving kid's home, to a collector's office, then to a kindergarten and now to a Fair.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

I think I'll skip on this trailer. The other one showed enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks truly awful.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2019)

next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jun 14, 2019)

100% on RT 

truly one of the GOAT franchises


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jun 15, 2019)

Truth be told, this is nothing more than a cash grab. 

The franchise had reached completion with the conclusion of the 3rd one. 

And if there’s a 4th one then be sure that there will be a 5th one as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Truth be told, this is nothing more than a cash grab.
> 
> The franchise had reached completion with the conclusion of the 3rd one.
> 
> And if there’s a 4th one then be sure that there will be a 5th one as well.


Nobody cares if it's good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 20, 2019)

Disney: Pixar, I need an oscar!
Pixar:  <makes a Toy Story sequel>
Disney: I need another oscar!
Pixar: <another Toy Story sequel incoming!>
Disney: I need 5 more Oscars!
Pixar: <Okay, let's announce Toy Story 9>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

man I forgot Disney owns this too 


> Frozen, Zootopia, Toy Story
> MCU, SW, Avatar

*all* of it is Disneys  literally all the biggest live-action *and* animation films/franchises

@DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

Disney


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2019)

Karma said:


> Am I tripping or does this open the same day as the Child's Play remake?


Just realized this today!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2019)

Saw it, these toys still pack quite the punch with the feels. And for the first time I am excited to see what comes next. Before I just experienced these as stand-alone adventures that wrapped up by the end, however this one made me want to see what will Toy Story 5 would be like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Forky and Woody are hilarious in the first half of the story. "Trash!" *"FORKY NO!" *

Showing how exactly Bo Peep was taken away after Toy Story 2 and before 3 at the prologue helped for the reunion later. The sheeps toy riding the skunk were hilarious. 

Keanu Reeves was also funny as Duke Kaboom. 

But those fluffy toys Buzz befriended were straight up psychotic.  They get the biggest laughs because of the stuff they planned to do in order to be of help. 

Same goes to pony toy from Woody's group, also messed up. Willing to do anything to frame Bonnie's dad as a criminal and sent him to prison just to stall. The hell was wrong with it? 

The promos of the movie make it seem as if Woody and Forgy would have a journey similar to the one he and Buzz had in the first movie but  turns out that Forky sort of goes to become a plot device in the middle of the movie to help Gabby understand how to reach to Woody to give her what she needed. Fory's growth to understand why he was important to Bonnie happens in a short montage while Woody carries him back in the middle of the road. 

I liked that instead sticking around with another bitter and mean toy they actually fleshed out Gabby to merit why Woody wouldn't leave even her behind after she was rejected.

Her ending was satisfactory.

Woody staying behind with Bo Peep at first seemed a little selfish but then the post credits reveal he's helping her and the others give other toys a home in the amusement park is an acceptable way to shake things up. Plus Bonnie didn't play much with him anyway, it was Forky who she wanted. 

Jessie and Buzz's farewells were emotional. And this is why I'm excited to see a Toy Story 5, it should put the spotlight under Jessie as the new sheriff in the group. The fact that she now has twice the experience in being part of the childhood of two kids and then seeing them go away later will come in handy eventually for when Bonnie grows up.

And Forky found his match at the end. 

To infinity...and beyond.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 21, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Saw it, these toys still pack quite the punch with the feels. And for the first time I am excited to see what comes next. Before I just experienced these as stand-alone adventures that wrapped up by the end, however this one made me want to see what will Toy Story 5 would be like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I refuse to believe your summary of this interesting plot is the actual movie and not just some good fan fiction


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2019)

Believe it. 

If not, well, there is only one way to find out for yourself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I figured woody would stay behind


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2019)

130m seems low lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Toy Story 4 definitively proves that I am old.

There has been no hype for this movie amongst the people in my circles.  So I was thinking it would probably underperform some of the previous entries in the franchise.

I looked at the box office projections and that doesn’t seem to be the case at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Toy Story 4 definitively proves that I am old.
> 
> There has been no hype for this movie amongst the people in my circles.  So I was thinking it would probably underperform some of the previous entries in the franchise.
> 
> I looked at the box office projections and that doesn’t seem to be the case at all.


Maybe I was on to something after all?  Industry experts are now forecasting that Toy Story 4 will earn way less than expected after Friday.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

Still gonna make around a billion ? 


Or not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 130m seems low lol


It is  

Summer is just too jam packed for even Toy Story to squeeze in


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2019)

I have no interest in seeing this movie, but my girlfriend wishes to see it, so the two of us shall likely see it, together, at some point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

Weird flex but ok


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2019)

I was mad they made this movie
Then i saw it

Toy story is undefeated 4 for 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's my review of the film which I saw today:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. For one, Forky turned out to be nothing but a plot device with absolutely no relevance to the plot. What I mean by this is that, expect a love story, not a rescue story. The real central conflict of the story is whether Woody will reunite with Bo Beep or not. 

Which is the second thing I liked about this movie, that Bo Beep has completely moved on by the time Woody finds her again and is no longer obsessed with the past, to the point that she doesn't even want to be with children but thinks that she can enjoy the world on her own. She still falls for Woody again when they meet after a long time, but she was truly disposed to let him go with Bonnie and it's Woody who breaks to be with her, sacrificing his life with Bonnie to be with her. It's a complete inversion of the supportive wife or love interest role, now applied to the man. And then there's the fact that Bo Beep changes and transforms Woody's mindset as well.

What I did not like, however, was just how sidelined the other toys were. By the end when Woody decides to be with Bo Beep again and hugs with Buzz, I didn't feel nothing like I was supposed to because Buzz and the rest of the toys are barely given any significant screen time, and to make matters worse, are reduced mostly to running gags. It's meant to be an emotional farewell, but it was written so poorly that it just feels like the kind of goodbye hug friends give each other all the time. It's really that empty. 

Overall, I was expecting the Toy Story version of Cars 2 where the idiot character (Forky and Mater respectively) doesn't learn anything and is instead hailed almost as a god by all the others who are made to be looked like even bigger idiots in his presence. Turns out that it's actually the Toy Story version of Wall-E and that was pleasant enough. About the only thing I complain about this plot is not only that Pixar has done it far too many times before (Bug's Life, Up, even Incredibles in some way) but also because I'm tired of the message of romantic love being the grand ultimate destiny of humankind, especially when Toy Story hasn't really been about romantic love but about friendship. I think it would have been even better if Woody had stayed with Bo Beep but as a close friend, not as a lover. That would have made the film rank higher on the Pixar list. As it is, though, it's more in the mid tier.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm still struggling to make sense of Woody's decision to leave. 

First off, Bonnie not liking him as a toy is just so random. Is it because she doesn't find cowboys cool? Nope, she loves playing with Jessie. Is it because she prefers female toys? Nope, she plays with male toys too. 

But okay, Woody has no child to play with and he can't ask the other toys to join him and search for another one, so separation is inevitable. But all his friends are still there, so that's enough reason to go back home. Not to mention that toys don't have phones or e-mails, so this is a permanent goodbye.

How do you justify that big of a sacrifice?

And whatever the explanation is, it's too bizarre. Woody has always been absolutely passionate about the belief that life without a child isn't worth it. And now he is suddenly okay with never being with one again.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 24, 2019)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I would say he found he loved Bo Peep more so that he couldn't be forced to be without her again. Problem is, Pixar did not show just how much hurt Woody was after Bo Peep left. You can see he mourned her absence in both Toy Story 3 and 4, but he also didn't mourn her _that _much. Bo Peep wasn't mentioned at all after the passing remark she was no longer with them in 3. That's why I think leaving Buzz and the others feels egregious.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2019)

Pre-ordered this.

Can't wait.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> I was mad they made this movie
> Then i saw it
> 
> Toy story is undefeated 4 for 4


This movie made the message of 3 and its end redundant. Also Bonnie is out of character.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> This movie made the message of 3 and its end redundant. Also Bonnie is out of character.



Bonnie has actual characterization?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts 4 and Toy Story 4. Shit goona be a banger.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2019)

Woody is a lost and broken toy.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2019)

Also did anybody think of Attack on Titan whenever the Bensons were chasing Buzz, Woody, and Forky?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Woody is a lost and broken toy.


Don't tell me! Sora will fix him!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2019)

Oh also I noticed the "two mom" couple.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2019)

loved the movie. It's safe to say that it my hardest movie to watch so far this year. 10 minutes in with Bo Peep going away and that damn song playing on top of the montage, my eyes were watering up so much. I was that close to crying. I think the only other time that happened to me this year was with How to Train Your Dragon 3. It didn't help that the AC vent was right above me and my eyes were constantly getting blasted with cool air.

I still only have 1 and 2 in VHS, so it might be time to upgrade


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2019)

top4 of the year - 2x Marvel and 2x non-Marvel Disney


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2019)

Gonna see this either tonight or tomorrow. Was too tired to see it on Sat.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2019)

I think the film's message is that you should find the place where you feel good about, instead of clinging to a past that is gone or to a duty that isn't really yours. And each person has a different place, and must find it for themselves.

Woody wanted to stay with Bonnie because he was hoping for a repeat of his Andy years, but turns out they'll never come back. While with Bo, he gets to be happy in new ways, where staying in that cabinet wasn't allowing him to.

Woody and Gabby both had idealized versions of their roles which they had to break in order to realize they belonged elsewhere.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2019)

I hope Andy doesn't come back to visit Bonnie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## 12771a (Jul 22, 2019)

Saw it on my 20th bday. Great movie. Graphics were breathtaking, characters were funny and cute, and I liked the plot overall. Lacked some of the stronger tension Toy Story 3 had, but I still had a good time.I'd rate like an 8.5/10. For some reason I really expected them to REALLY go into the mythos on how Toys come alive lol. Also those dolls (vince, Gabby) were creepy as hell. Legit had me spooked a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

Hopefully this can pass the $1 billion mark, it's around $920 million now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2019)

holy smokes!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2019)

I dunno if it will pass Toy Story 3 though, it's more than $60 million behind.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2019)

This just passed Toy Story 3's gross.


----------



## Katou (Oct 9, 2019)

wow... now i have high expectations


----------



## MShadows (Oct 9, 2019)

Duh... it’s just a cash cow.

The story ended with the third.


----------



## Katou (Oct 9, 2019)

they have to squeeze out every last bit of this franchise .. but this one isn't dry yet for some reason


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Duh... it’s just a cash cow.
> 
> *The story ended with the third.*





Katou said:


> they have to squeeze out every last bit of this franchise .. but this one isn't dry yet for some reason



I somewhat disagree, even as I came in as a major cynic in watching 4. 3 ended the toys' story of their time being owned by Andy and an owner, while 4 was the ending of Woody's long-running arc. _Toy Story 4_ picked up that warning by Prospector in 2, as well as further exploring a meaningful life of toys without owners.

4 now pretty much covered everything reasonably left that could be explored in a Toy Story story.


----------



## Katou (Oct 9, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I somewhat disagree, even as I came in as a major cynic in watching 4. 3 ended the toys' story of their time being owned by Andy and an owner, while 4 was the ending of Woody's long-running arc. _Toy Story 4_ picked up that warning by Prospector in 2, as well as further exploring a meaningful life of toys without owners.
> 
> 4 now pretty much covered everything reasonably left that could be explored in a Toy Story story.


so you could say .. this is the real ending then
since all unanswered question is now done


----------



## MShadows (Oct 9, 2019)

Katou said:


> *so you could say .. this is the real ending then*
> since all unanswered question is now done


Man... we all know all too well that a major franchise like this won't see its end anytime soon. 

Especially in this day and age of reboots/revival of old franchises. They'll do some more... maybe not sequels, but prequels or spin-offs. 

It's all about the


----------



## Katou (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

It's already known that _Toy Story_ will still have fun shorts. But that's pretty much it -- they already had shorts post-TS3, so more TS shorts won't be anything new. Now, a full-fledged movie on the other hand --

Well, there is 1 possible story left -- the supposed backstory of Woody, Mr. Potato Head, and Slinky starting out under Andy Sr., whose ill health was what solidified Woody's meaning as a toy.

Mind you, it's only a backstory that's _never _meant to be a movie, and it's _supposed_, with the 'leak' then denial by Pixar.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2019)

So apparently the barracuda that killed Nemo's mom was caught, killed, stuffed, sold, and gotten rid of since you can see it in the antique store.


----------



## Katou (Oct 11, 2019)

Andy be like : rIghT aFTeR i TOLd yOU ThaT hE wAS mY FAvoRiTe Toyyyasyfayfasyf


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 11, 2019)

I have seen it its very good


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 7, 2019)

Toy Story 4 was alright movie.


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2019)

I enjoyed it, feels like the story is complete (for now)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2019)

FC Barcelona said:


> I have seen it its very good





FC Barcelona said:


> Toy Story 4 was alright movie.


Which is it? Is it very good or alright?


----------



## Katou (Dec 10, 2019)

you could say its a must watch for Toy Story fans..

but for filthy casuals.. its either way . you dont have to ..
you can spend ur money elsewhere .. on ground beef maybe. and nobody gets hurt


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 12, 2019)

Hated this film 

Animated films this past year or two (toy story 4, how to train your dragon 3, wreck it ralph 2, etc) have been bringing to the surface my abandonment issues


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2020)

It's out.


----------

